# Sigeleli Zmax Mini 18650 ???



## mbera (25/2/14)

Hi guys  will the zmax work on a 18650 battery 
The 18350 and 18650 are both 3,7v 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

Are you talking about the zmax or zmax mini? As far as I know the mini only takes 18350s.

It's not the voltage that's the problem, it's the size of the battery Bay.


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Hi @mbera - the mini is too small to take a 18650 - biggest it can take is 18350


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

So there is no longer cap 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

So If I have a longer battery cap that will hold a 18650 it will work 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Nope - the Zmax V5 (the big guy) has a telescoping function - i.e. the bottom half of the tube can unscrew to allow for 18650 batteries

the mini zmax has no such function and I don't know of any bigger bottom caps that will make them take 18650's


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

Oki coolness will have 1 made and see if it works (hold thumbs) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

How will you have one made?


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

I ordered this from Fasttech for the same reason...dont know if it will work. But we will have to wait and see.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1565102

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

@Derick I know a guy that makes silencers out of aluminum will talk to him 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

@Rex Smith do keep me in formed thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

mbera said:


> @Derick I know a guy that makes silencers out of aluminum will talk to him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Sweet - in that case you should ask him to make you a mech mod while he is at it


----------



## mbera (25/2/14)

That's a plan Do you have specs on a a mec mod for me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Well, there is not much to a mech mod - peolpe make them from copper, wood, plastic, even old flashlight tubes - all you need is something to hold the battery, a switch to make the connection and then a 510 connection that has to be attached in some fashion

You can buy 510 connections at plenty of places in US and EU, but have not seen anybody in SA selling it (yet)

Or if your friend has the skills he could probably make them

http://www.madvapes.com/diy-parts/connectors/510.html?limit=all

EDIT: Here's also a tutorial on making your own mech mods

http://puckecig.com/2013/02/build-your-own-mod-any-way-you-like/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (2/3/14)

mech mods don't have wires or anything electrical. the greatest challenge in making a mechanical mod is making the bottom and top caps. if anyone feels like taking apart the bottom firing button cap of their mech mod so we can clone it, awesome. not sure i want to risk taking my little bag's bottom apart quite yet. 
mbera, if your mate can find an aluminium tube of the right width with the right wall thickness, you're a for away and he has the right size tap and die of course. if he does have a big set lying around, i need a tube or 4 made also please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (2/3/14)

Just for fun







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Lekker stealth 

Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/3/14)

awesome!


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

Sweet mod man


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

I gave you my personal award at the wrong thread (_My Gear_) for your DIY @mbera, more appropriate hear:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (3/3/14)

@johanct Thanx  ( now that's tge way to start the week) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (13/3/14)

Zmax 18650 upgrade now she last all day 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

mbera said:


> Zmax 18650 upgrade now she las all day



How's the functionality of the Zmax? Menu system? How would you compare it to an SVD if you have had one?


----------



## mbera (13/3/14)

Zmax mini really gr8 @ 8w8.5w on the mpt2 with 2 ohm coil menu really simple and easy to use sorry no SVD (yet) the zmax is my first upgrade from std ego batt vapes great only the battery life was getting to me with the std 18350 I was useing 2 or 3 batteries a day and I don't vape a lot so I had a longer cap made to hold a18650 now she last all day 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/3/14)

awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

It seems you're on your way to become our own inhouse mod accessory maker cum problem solver @mbera

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (14/3/14)

@johanct thanx cos living in nylstroom you learn to make a plan  to far from civilization lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

You guys ok with all the rain and dam walls breaking all over @mbera 
- saw another one break near Bela bela?

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (14/3/14)

We still ok in nylstroom the nearst flooding was to day +- 5km out of town no damage just flooded across main road out of town for few hour's 
bela bela got it hard last sat when dam broke klien kariba holiday resort was hit and today mainly low lay areas flooding entrances to bela bela 

lepalale has become is a river ppl useing boats to get out while vaalwater was hit yesterday by a dam that gave way lots of roads washed away making it difficult to get help in or ppl out

really scary stuff all we can do is pray 4 every 1 in the affected areas and hope the water levels drop rapidly 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

You're 100% correct @mbera , its the only option.


----------

